# Tech Pack/Audi Connect



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Has anyone actually used this on the new TT??

I have mine up and running with a separate sim card.

The audi.com/myaudi website seems very hit and miss as to whether you can get in and then if you can how much you can actually do on it.

Also handbook says to use things such as facebook, twitter you need to set them up in the my audi site yet there is no option to do this?

Managed to get google maps working and weather etc but it seems a lot of the functionality just doesn't work on the website.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jasongren1 said:


> Has anyone actually used this on the new TT??
> 
> I have mine up and running with a separate sim card.
> 
> ...


Hello

I am unable to get the widgets on my.audi.com either. Have contacted Audi and they are aware, as the my.audi.com is operated by the factory. Have been told I will be contacted when a solution has been sorted?

Regards


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Jon, shame they just cant get the website running as the car is amazing


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Class; it's not as if was released as a freebie. If it doesn't work then audi should be returning money!


----------



## boakham (Mar 6, 2015)

jont122 said:


> Jasongren1 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone actually used this on the new TT??
> ...


I had the same problem, but the guys at Bristol Audi were aware of it and there's a work around - I went into the showroom, and they added an A7 to my myAudi profile (so now it shows two cars) and the A7 correctly allows you to add the Facebook and Twitter login details, which the TT also then recognises.


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I had the same problem, but the guys at Bristol Audi were aware of it and there's a work around - I went into the showroom, and they added an A7 to my myAudi profile (so now it shows two cars) and the A7 correctly allows you to add the Facebook and Twitter login details, which the TT also then recognises.[/quote]

Can you pm me the vin no they used?


----------



## boakham (Mar 6, 2015)

Jasongren1 said:


> I had the same problem, but the guys at Bristol Audi were aware of it and there's a work around - I went into the showroom, and they added an A7 to my myAudi profile (so now it shows two cars) and the A7 correctly allows you to add the Facebook and Twitter login details, which the TT also then recognises.


Can you pm me the vin no they used?[/quote]

That won't help - you have to sit in the A7 and access Twitter and Facebook on its Connect system before the website lets you enter username and password. It's a really stupidly complex system they've designed!


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

boakham said:


> Jasongren1 said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same problem, but the guys at Bristol Audi were aware of it and there's a work around - I went into the showroom, and they added an A7 to my myAudi profile (so now it shows two cars) and the A7 correctly allows you to add the Facebook and Twitter login details, which the TT also then recognises.
> ...


That won't help - you have to sit in the A7 and access Twitter and Facebook on its Connect system before the website lets you enter username and password. It's a really stupidly complex system they've designed![/quote]

Ok thanks will speak to my dealer


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

They seem to be updating the site - I now have the facebook and twitter icons and can amend the newsfeeds

Will try in the car later!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jasongren1 said:


> They seem to be updating the site - I now have the facebook and twitter icons and can amend the newsfeeds
> 
> Will try in the car later!


Twitter icon still not working?


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine neither and still cant actually set up facebook??


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Jont122 I have been querying this with audi uk on twitter and jut had a call from audi on 0113 393 2200

Whoever it was tells me he is in contact with Germany and is speaking to UK customers with this problem on a wednesday on a weekly basis!!! Will keep you updated


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Have

Retried Facebook today and it seems to be working in-car. But twitter is still unavailable. Got a call from Audi last night and they said they would contact me in 2 weeks to keep me informed?

Regards


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Same here, have you tried uploading poi's via a SIM card?


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Alright guys I am awaiting delivery of my mk3 audi TT Monday very excited. It has the technology package listed but the sales rep couldnt find the "audi connect" option in the virtual cockpit and he stated it doesn't have it. I thought Audi connect came with this package as standard??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

GroundZeroUK said:


> Alright guys I am awaiting delivery of my mk3 audi TT Monday very excited. It has the technology package listed but the sales rep couldnt find the "audi connect" option in the virtual cockpit and he stated it doesn't have it. I thought Audi connect came with this package as standard??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know Audi Connect is a fundamental part of the tech pack but Audi Phone Box is a separate package.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the latest TT brochure in front of me. It states: Option "WB4 - Technology Package featuring Audi Connect........."

There is no other Technology Pack option, so the dealer doesn't know diddly-squat. Upshot is, you will definitely have it.


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

You have to register your vin no on audi.co.uk/my audi and then connect up using the Audi connect option on the main menu in the car
It's part of tech pack so will definitely be there


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm 90% sure the virtual cockpit didn't have a Audi connect symbol anywhere the car is an ex demo registered in November do you think they excluded it on those cars?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

